# Lenkradsperre auf bayrisch



## Krone1 (25 Aug. 2015)




----------



## wusel (25 Aug. 2015)

ich nimm gleich zwei :drip:


----------



## wolf2000 (26 Aug. 2015)

Wenn jetzt eine scharfe Kurve kommt, das tut doch weh.


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Aug. 2015)

Da wäre man gern mittendrin, statt nur dabei! 

:thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Aug. 2015)

Echt super ist die Lenkradsperre.


----------

